# Pipes Blind Review #3



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

With Greg's blessing, I will be running the second blind review. Same rules as the first blind review.

Stipulations:
1 - you must post a detailed review in this topic (i will revise the form i've been using)
2 - you must attempt to guess what the blend is at the end
3 - you don't win jack squat (other than a few 'oooohs' and 'ahs' from the onlookers), this is for fun
4 - i just wanted to make a 4th one, no real reason

The first *5* (five) _active pipe forum members*_ to post that they want in will get a small sample from me. enough for 2 or 3 bowls.
_*active pipe forum members_ = if you make real pipe related responses, take part in any of the PIF/MAW/Reviews/Tonights Smoke topics, then you're good to go - including newbs.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

I'm glad you did this ... I was just looking through the first blind review thread, thinking about doing it myself ..... now I don't have to :tu

*I'm in.*


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

Looks like it's been fun. So ....

I'm in!:tu


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

I'll give it a go..


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

Im in to try this, Thanks!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

me me


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

monsoon
hollywood
Root
Sancho
JPH

I need your address.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Pipes Blind Review #2*

I need address from Hollywood and Sancho and we should be good to go.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

edited the topic title.

this is blind review #3.

and so everyone knows: if you want to do one, go for it. i am not the only one that can do one, i just did them for fun, not a "mod" thing, just an "active member" thing. :tu
feel free to start "blind review #4, 5, 6, etc".


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> edited the topic title.
> 
> this is blind review #3.
> 
> ...


That's cool that we can alldo blind reviews. I just got some tobacco from a friend in Poland and I am fairly sure it would stump a few and scare even more! :hn


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I received all addresses. Tobaccos are going out tomorrow. We will be using Greg's original review sheet.

Remember, there's no wrong or right review. Everyone's opinion counts, Even Zak's.

===========================

*Place & Date:*
*Tobacco:*
*Tobacco Cut*:
*Cut Width:* 
*Cut Length:* 
*Ingredients:*

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance *(tobacco): 
*Condition *(humidity level): 
*Smell*: 
*Packing* (easy to difficult): 
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 
*Taste*: 
*Room Note/Aroma*: 
*Consistency of taste*: 
*Combustion*: 
*Humidity during smoke*: 
*Tongue irritations*: 
*Throat irritation*: 
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 
*After-taste/Finish*: 
*quality-price rapport*:

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* ____

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Cool ... thanks for the heads up & for doing this. The first one was a blast ... can't wait to do the review !

I picked up a tin of some straight golden VA that I had not seen or heard about, to do one of these, but then I opened it & took a wiff. I ain't trying it & I'll me damned if I'm gunna let anyone else spoil a briar, trying to test this stuff. Smells like modly cat urine.....if it tastes 1/4 as bed as it smells, it would make me u, ruin a briar, and have a few pissed  off :mn carpooling to KS to kick my ass. 

The stuff is called "Holly's Non Plus Ultra" by Dan Tobacco (CAO) ..... that will teach me to buy a tin without looking at any reviews. This has got to be the "Cremosa" of the pipe world.

Anyone that wants this tin, PM me & I'll pay shipping....otherwise I'm tossing it soon before my apartment smells like the old cat lady down the street. :hn


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im excited, thanks for the fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

monsoon said:


> Cool ... thanks for the heads up & for doing this. The first one was a blast ... can't wait to do the review !
> 
> I picked up a tin of some straight golden VA that I had not seen or heard about, to do one of these, but then I opened it & took a wiff. I ain't trying it & I'll me damned if I'm gunna let anyone else spoil a briar, trying to test this stuff. Smells like modly cat urine.....if it tastes 1/4 as bed as it smells, it would make me u, ruin a briar, and have a few pissed  off :mn carpooling to KS to kick my ass.
> 
> ...


I might be game.. With reviews like that, my golden tounge could probability find something to like about it.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Root said:


> I might be game.. With reviews like that, my golden tounge could probability find something to like about it.


PM your addy & the over-rated cat piss mixture is allllllll yours, bro.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I liked it..... Review below.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Tobacco = blind review #3
Place & Date = My garage.
Tobacco Cut & Appearance = normal strips of bacy
Ingredients = My guess: English, little latakia, maybe lil something else.... Sort of reminded me of 965 in a way......lol.... not very good at this
Smoking Conditions = 35 degrees, cold and dry

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 by twos (0,2,4,6):
*Appearance (tobacco): *6- Dark in color with some lighter colors mixed in... overall I would say its pretty dark chestnut color... nice
*Condition*: 6- perfect smoking condition
*Smell*: 6 - really good smell, like a smoky BBQ, definite sweetness, salty.
*Packing* : 4 - easy pack, some pieces were clumped a bit but overall nice packing. 
*Lighting* : 6 - Got lucky with this bowl.... stayed lit most of the time... only 2 re-lights.... smoked a big bowl of it too... Savinelli apple
*Taste Quality*: 4 - I really enjoyed it, not my absolute favorite thing I have ever smoked but it was really really enjoyable..... would probably give it a 5 or 5.5 if possible.
*Room Note/Aroma*: 4 - Maybe it was being in the garage, but I had to try to notice the room note. When attempting to smell the room note I noticed a nice sweet smell... mild but that may have been because of the garage.
*Consistency of taste*: 6- Perfect down to the end of the bowl
*Combustion*: 6 - even/easy burning, very very good burn.
*Humidity during smoke*:4- It is very dry and cold outside but I prefer dry baccy to wet stuff soo.... fine conditions.
*Tongue irritations*: 6 - none
*Throat irritation*: 4 - Mild irritation on the light
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 6- I was very satisfied with this smoke, really enjoyed it. 
*After-taste/Finish*: 4 - Not a really long finish, a mild but pleasant after taste.
*Quality-price rapport*:4- I believe this tobacco to be of good quality, not drug store baccy, not 70's john cottons....Guess $10-$20/50g

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 Pt's)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 Pt's)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 Pt's)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 Pt's)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 Pt's)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 83

Free form Thoughts/Impressions:

Nose could get harsh if there was too much smoke volume.
Overall a smooth smoke, I want to say sweet/fruit notes on the nose
I didn't taste as much Latakia as I though I smelled... some but not a ton.

This is really my first real attempt at a tobacco review.... not exactly sure of anything besides that I would like to thank Ronnie for putting this together.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Very good review Jeremy. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Sweet fruit notes with a little latakia, huh ? ... interesting.

Nice review, Jeremy !! ...... so, what was your guess ? ... 965 ?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

JPH said:


> *Quality-price rapport*:4- I believe this tobacco to be of good quality, not drug store baccy, not 70's john cottons....Guess *$10-$20/50g*


They cost under 3 dollars an ounce new.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

monsoon said:


> Sweet fruit notes with a little latakia, huh ? ... interesting.
> 
> Nice review, Jeremy !! ...... so, what was your guess ? ... 965 ?


For lack of skill, yes.... 2006 Dunhill 965 (you like how I specified the year...lol)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Dogs came mushing in yesterday, this stuff smells grrrreat.. Can't wait til my lingering head cold quits and the temp outside runs above -1.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

bonggoy said:


> They cost *under 3 dollars an ounce new*.


That's a big hint. ..... cuz, I don't think this stuff's been "new" (or $3 an ounce) for quite a while 

Got my sample ... will continue to test it over the weekend.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Got mine today, thanks! will probably smoke a bowl tonight :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Here we go ..........

*Place & Date:* 01-18-08 - My couch, waiting to go to the casino || 01-20-08 During the Pats/Chargers game 
*Tobacco:* Blind Review Blend #3
*Tobacco Cut:* Shag, ribbon, and pieces of flake
*Cut Width:* 1mm
*Cut Length:* ½" - 1"
*Ingredients:* Stoved VA, Red VA, Latakia, Oriental

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):*
*Appearance (tobacco):* 4 - Scraggly mix of tobaccos
*Condition (humidity level):* 4 - Well on the dry side of the spectrum
*Smell:* 6 - Mmmmmmmm &#8230; Virginia and Latakia
*Packing (easy to difficult):* 6 - Easy-breezy
*Lighting (easy to difficult):* 6 - Lit easily
*Taste:* 6 - Sweet with a latakia backing &#8230; like a sweet bbq sauce
*Room Note/Aroma:* 4 - Smells just like bbq sauce
*Consistency of taste:* 6 - Very consistane through and through
*Combustion:* 4 - Took a few relights
*Humidity during smoke:* 6 - no issue with wet smoke
*Tongue irritations:* 6 - no bite at all
*Throat irritation:* 6 - none
*Satisfaction of smoke:* 4 - Very satisfying taste, but very little nicotine
*After-taste/Finish:* 4 - Salty and smoky
*Quality-price rapport:* 2 - I am assuming $50/oz of 20 yr aged tobacco here

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
___I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
_5_only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* _79_

*Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:*

I smoked this stuff twice over the weekend&#8230;.once in my Peterson Killarney 80s Bulldog and once in my Larry Roush S3 Blast Pot. I went about this review on the assumption that I was not smoking new tobacco, but rather something with 20-something years or so on it. Of course, I could be all wet here, but the condition of the tobacco, the presence of plume in the portions of flake and the statement of a $3/oz price tag, elude to such being the case.

For the purpose of the review, I simply gravity-fed the pipes, tamped, charred, and lit them up. Both pipes lit quite nicely, though relights were needed after the half-way point.

How did it taste? &#8230;. Velvety on the tongue &#8230;.Reminded me of a sweet & smoky rib rub. The aftertaste added to that illusion & left a bbq taste on my lips.

I really enjoyed this tobacco & will smoke the rest of the ample sample given, but at the price tag that I imagine it to be, I wouldn't stand in line to purchase it. Of course, when I find out how wrong I am in this assumption, I may grab up a couple of tins. It's not something I would smoke all the time, as I have been leaning towards Virginias as my go-to tobaccos. A nice smoky latakia blend is great for a change of pace, however.

I've not a clue what this is. I don't recall Dunhill 965 having any flake in it, but am going by memory here. For the purpose of a guess, we'll go with something I have never had the opportunity to smoke & call this (incorrectly, I'm certain) Balkan Sobrine.

Thanks for the sample & the opportunity to review it !!!!!!!!! :tu


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Very good review.

Btw, when I said they were under 3 dollars an ounce new, I didn't mean to imply that they are very old and very expensive.

I bought them with some age, relatively inexpensive and they are still available pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

bonggoy said:


> Very good review.
> 
> Btw, when I said they were under 3 dollars an ounce new, I didn't mean to imply that they are very old and very expensive.
> 
> I bought them with some age, relatively inexpensive and they are still available pretty much everywhere.


Which blows any guess I have clean out of the water :tu :r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Tobacco = blind review #3
Place & Date = Smoke shop
Tobacco Cut & Appearance = normal ribbon strips with intermixed flake cut, very dark overall coloring
Ingredients = guessing: English, light Latakia, maybe some viginias
Smoking Conditions = 70*, sitting in a leather chair

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 by twos (0,2,4,6):
*Appearance (tobacco): *6- Dark in color a few flecks of lighter baccy
*Condition*: 6- perfect smoking condition
*Smell*: 6 - nice smokey smell, slight sweetness.
*Packing* : 6 - easy to pack, baccy was nice and dry. 
*Lighting* : 6 - Ignition great first time, smoked this in my medium size peretti
*Taste Quality*: 4 - I enjoyed it, definently not what I've been smoking lately but fills a nice niche.
*Room Note/Aroma*: 4 - Just the hint of latakia smokeness, not bad at all
*Consistency of taste*: 6- Very even and smooth
*Combustion*: 6 - easy burning mixture.
*Humidity during smoke*:6- It is very nice inside.
*Tongue irritations*: 6 - none at all
*Throat irritation*: 6 - nope
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 4- I was satisfied with the smoke, enjoyed it quite a bit. 
*After-taste/Finish*: 4 - Nice easy finish, minimal aftertaste
*Quality-price rapport*:4- This tobacco to be of good quality, $8-$15/50g

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 Pt's)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 Pt's)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 Pt's)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 Pt's)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 Pt's)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: 87

Free form Thoughts/Impressions:

A smooth smoke, I got some Latakia. Overall a pretty good smoke.

I am going to guess the is Rattaray Black Mallory with a bit of age on it.

Thanks Ronnie!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Place & Date: My basement workshop - Last weekend
Tobacco: 
Tobacco Cut: Mixed cut
Cut Width: 1/16 
Cut Length: 
Ingredients: Va / Latakia / ?

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 5 - Nicely aged with crystal like plume showing
Condition (humidity level): 4 - dryish and ready to burn
Smell: 4 - hints of licorice and sweetness
Packing (easy to difficult): 6 - easy
Lighting (easy to difficult): 6 - easy
Taste: 5
Room Note/Aroma: 4
Consistency of taste: 6
Combustion: 5
Humidity during smoke: 5 - no wetness or gurgling
Tongue irritations: 6 - none
Throat irritation: 6 - none
Satisfaction of smoke: 5 - really enjoyed it
After-taste/Finish: 4 - shorter finish than expected
quality-price rapport: 3 - no idea what it cost

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_X_I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100: _84_

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

Could immediately tell this was aged. After a while the licorice smell seemed to fade a bit, but it still reminded me of that smell at first. Really smoked well with a nice sweet flavor that was not overpowered by the Latakia. I would smoke more of it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Place & Date: Over the week in my truck, about the town -0 outside 15 in the truck. Bit cold but it's what i have to do to get a smoke in these days
Tobacco: I'm Blind to it
Tobacco Cut: Ribbon
Cut Width: 1/16 inch
Cut Length: 1 to 1 1/2 inch
Ingredients: Virginias, Oriental, a bit of Latakia + topping

Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-6 (by twos - 0-2-4-6):
Appearance (tobacco): 6 Not moldy. Dark brown with age crystals
Condition (humidity level): 6 Perfect
Smell: 6 Latakia with licorice and some kind of fruit
Packing (easy to difficult): 6 Very easy
Lighting (easy to difficult): 6 Very easy again
Taste: 6 smokey fruit
Room Note/Aroma: NA really i was in and out of the car and maybe because my nose was trying to freeze off of my face i got nothing.
Consistency of taste: 4 fruity would jump in and out and a few times i got pepper in the mouth but not out the nose.
Combustion: 6 Easy burn very little dottle
Humidity during smoke: 6 just normal end of pipe goo
Tongue irritations: 6 none
Throat irritation: 6 none
Satisfaction of smoke: 6 it was what it was.
After-taste/Finish: 6 short order finish
quality-price rapport: 4 good if you can still get it

Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):
___this is one of the best of this genre.... (10 pts)
_7__I wouldn't mind paying for it... (7 pts)
___only if someone gave me a tin, etc (5 pts)
___I don't like it, but can understand other may (3 pts)
___one of the worst tobaccos I've ever smoked (0 pts)

TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 94: _87___=92%

Freeform Thoughts/Impressions:

Strange English, had the same musty aged smell of the Balkan Sobranie but the backing of the licorice wasn't as strong. Alot of fruit flavors from this (no i didn't smoke it in my lakeland scented pipe)and i can't say that i've ever taken that road with Englishs or balkens before. The changes in the smoke kept me very much in to the smoke and i joyed it a good bit. I'm interested to see what this is to see what the aged tobacco has turned from in its youth. I have to guess something in the Esoterica Tobacciana house.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

The mystery tobacco is Esoterica Pembroke. An 8oz bag cost between 20 to 24 dollar. This sample is from 1997 which I was able to bought for 15 dollars.

I don't normally smoked this type of tobacco (cased/topped) but they are a nice change of pace for me.

Thanks everyone for participating.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Never would have guessed it in a million years!! Very cool!!

Thanks again for letting us try this out! Was a lot of fun.:tu


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome.... Thanks for letting us guess... it was a lot of fun filling out the sheet.... I really liked it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

Root said:


> I have to guess something in the Esoterica Tobacciana house.


Hoot! Woot! Toot my own horn! :chk

Thanks for sharing this with us bonggoy.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

wow ... never would have guessed it. Thanks for the chance to sample this stuff, brother !! :tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Awesome! I just got a ounce or two of 99 pembroke that I haven't cracked into yet


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Just noticed something really funny..... The very last tin that I cracked was this same stuff.... lol.... I suck.


----------

